# μούσα — το αρσενικό;



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2013)

Αν θέλατε να χρησιμοποιήσετε μια λέξη για να περιγράψετε τη σημασία 2α (ΛΚΝ) τής λέξης _μούσα _«πρόσωπο που εμπνέει ορισμένο ποιητή ή γενικά καλλιτέχνη», τι θα βάζατε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2013)

Εννοείς άντρα που λειτουργεί ως/σαν μούσα για άλλον άντρα ή γυναίκα; Ο πρώτος συνδυασμός ίσως οδηγεί σε αναπάντεχες διαδρομές με Πάτροκλους και Γανυμήδηδες, ο δεύτερος υποθέτω ότι κάπου θα υπάρχει, αλλά μάλλον θα είναι σπανιούτσικος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 10, 2013)

Εγώ μάλλον θα έλεγα "η μούσα" ακόμη και αν ήταν άντρας η πηγή της έμπνευσης.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 10, 2013)

Οποία πεζότης: εγώ θα έγραφα απλώς πηγή έμπνευσης. Κι ας μην έχει την ίδια ποιητικότητα με τη μούσα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εγώ μάλλον θα έλεγα "η μούσα" ακόμη και αν ήταν άντρας η πηγή της έμπνευσης.


Κι εγώ, αλλά ο Ζάζουλας μας ζήτησε ιδέες για άλλη λύση, αν τον κατάλαβα σωστά...


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εννοείς άντρα που λειτουργεί ως/σαν μούσα για άλλον άντρα ή γυναίκα;


Αυτό είναι το ερώτημα; Δηλαδή, έχουμε κάποιον άντρα ή κάποια γυναίκα που αναφέρεται σε άλλον άντρα λέγοντας «my muse»; Γιατί αν έχουμε τον Pierre να το λέει για τον Gilles, δεν θα είχα δισταγμό να πω «η μούσα μου». Για την ακρίβεια, δεν ξέρω πότε θα έμπαινα στον πειρασμό να πω κάτι άλλο (π.χ. _μούσα_ θα έλεγα κι εδώ). Αλλά, αν έμπαινα, θα πρωτοστεκόμουνα στην _*πηγή έμπνευσης*_ των δύο κυριών.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2013)

Το ερώτημά μου είχε σκοπό να δούμε κάτω από ποιες προϋποθέσεις γινόμαστε αρκετά διστακτικοί στο να γράψουμε πως ένας άντρας είναι «η μούσα» κάποιου, καθώς και με τι το αντικαθιστούμε σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση.

Απ' όσυς καταθέσατε απόψεις μέχρι τώρα αυτό που εγώ καταλαβαίνω είναι (1) πως κάποια αμηχανία γενικά _υπάρχει_, αλλά δεν είναι η ίδια για όλους, και (2) πως εν γένει δεν θα είχατε πρόβλημα να γράψετε ότι μια γυναίκα λέει: «ο σύζυγός μου είναι / ήταν η μούσα μου». Για το να το λέει ένας άντρας για έναν άλλον άντρα, δεν πιστεύω πως υπάρχει γενική συμφωνία και λόγοι προφύλαξης _ίσως _να οδηγούσαν ορισμένους σε ασφαλέστερες (δλδ μη-παρεξηγήσιμες) επιλογές.

Βέβαια οφείλω να πω πως το «πηγή έμπνευσης» κάθε άλλο παρά ισότιμο συνώνυμο το θεωρώ με τη «μούσα», καθότι πηγή έμπνευσης ενός συγγραφέα ή σεναριογράφου μπορεί να είναι ένα άτομο το οποίο καθόλου να μην είναι η μούσα του — απλώς του οποίου κάποιες πράξεις, παραλείψεις ή η ιστορία του αποτέλεσαν πηγή έμπνευσης για κάποιο/α συγκεκριμένο/α έργο/α.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2013)

...
Εκείνη ήταν ο Πυγμαλίωνάς μου, εκείνη έγινε ο φύλακας άγγελός μου (κι ας μην αρχίσουμε τώρα με το φύλο των αγγέλων). 
Ο Κέρβερός μου, που δεν άφηνε τίποτα να μ' ενοχλήσει.

Εκείνος όμως ήταν η νέμεσή μου (ο *νέμεσός μου, που μπήκε ανάμεσό μας). 






Ο *μούσος μου; Not pygmalion likely! :scared:


----------



## meidei (Nov 10, 2013)

Δεν το βρίσκω αμήχανο να γράφω "ο Τάδε ήταν η μούσα [...]". 
Και σε στιγμές χαλαρότητας και ψιλοκοροϊδευτικής διάθεσης έχω πει (αλλά δεν έχω γράψει) "ο μούσος".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 10, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αλλά, αν έμπαινα, θα πρωτοστεκόμουνα στην _*πηγή έμπνευσης*_ των δύο κυριών.


Κι εγώ εκεί πρωτοστάθηκα, αλλά είναι δυο λέξεις και ο πελάτης θέλει μία... :) 
Εξάλλου δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο, όπως είπε και ο πελάτης. :)
Όχι ότι έχω και κάτι άλλο να προτείνω δηλαδή.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εξάλλου δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο, όπως είπε και ο πελάτης. :)


Είναι υπερώνυμο, και τα υπερώνυμα είναι συχνά η λύση που έχουμε όταν δεν έχουμε εξειδικευμένα αντίστοιχα. Το πρόβλημα είναι αντίστροφα, στο υπώνυμο: δεν μπορείς να βάλεις τη _μούσα_ για να περιγράψεις κάτι που ήταν η πηγή έμπνευσης, αλλά μπορείς να βάλεις την _πηγή έμπνευσης_ για να περιγράψεις τη μούσα σου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 10, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Οποία πεζότης: εγώ θα έγραφα απλώς πηγή έμπνευσης. Κι ας μην έχει την ίδια ποιητικότητα με τη μούσα.



Κι εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα. Και πάλι είναι θηλυκό.:)

Αν θέλεις να πεις "ο τάδε είναι η μούσα του δείνα", το μυαλό των περισσοτέρων θα πάει στο σεξουαλικό, γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς η έκφραση αυτή το υπονοεί, για ό,τι φύλο κι αν πρόκειται. Αν είναι άτομο που σε εμπνέει σε τέτοιο βαθμό, κάποιο είδους θαυμασμό/γοητεία/έλξη τον συνέχει και συνήθως φέρνει προς το ερωτικό.


----------

